# Bilder in sich verlaufen lassen (mit Fireworks)



## Greg (3. August 2001)

Hallo!

Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine, ich habe 2 Bilder und will nun eins daraus machen, aber mit einem weichen Übergang!
http://www.projectfireworks.com hat solche Grafiken (z.B. die Bedienoberflächen von Fireworks die in braune Farbe übergeht)

Danke
Greg


----------



## Flame (6. August 2001)

*hmm*

du meinst sowas?

<img src="http://www.projectfireworks.com/images/Classroom.jpg">

nun, warum fireworks?
nimm photoshop oder photopaint.
dort kannste das entweder mit dem radiergummi machen oder wie in photopaint "objektverlauf".
mussu halt mal das verlaufswerkzeug suchen und nutzen. (k.a. wo das in fireworks ist, oder ob es das überhaupt dort gibt.)

noch fragen, dann melde dich bei mir.

cya


----------



## bdragon (6. August 2001)

Fireworks ist für so etwas sehr gut geeignet
Drück mal in Fireworks F1
Und dann klick mal auf Ebenen und Masken
Dort ist das ganz gut erklärt.

bdragon


----------

